# phottix close up filters



## Joel_W

Since the extension tubes turned out to be one huge failure, I do remember reading in one of these macro threads about Phottix close up filteers, as being the best. Sounds like it might be my answer to an affordable macro setup for now, but I can't find anyone that carries them.  Anyone know of a USA based resourse?


----------



## 480sparky

Try here.


----------



## Joel_W

I tried that locator before. The only places to purchase them are in Europe, and I rather not have to deal internationally. 

If I can't get them here in the USA, is there another brand that is there equal?


----------



## 480sparky

I've never heard of that brand.

But I would hesitate to recommend CU lenses to begin with.


----------



## Overread

I've honestly never heard of Phottix close up lens attachments so I can't say if they are any good or not. However you might have more luck finding Raynox brand close up lens attachments/macro filters. The DCR 250 is a very popular choice and would be a good starting point. On shorter lenses it won't give you quite as much as extension tubes normally would (at least if comparing to a full set such as a 68mm Kenko trio) however it should give you a good starting point. They've also much more powerful ones such as the MSN 202 and 505 - but they tend to be somewhat too powerful for many to start with.


----------



## Joel_W

Overread said:


> I've honestly never heard of Phottix close up lens attachments so I can't say if they are any good or not. However you might have more luck finding Raynox brand close up lens attachments/macro filters. The DCR 250 is a very popular choice and would be a good starting point. On shorter lenses it won't give you quite as much as extension tubes normally would (at least if comparing to a full set such as a 68mm Kenko trio) however it should give you a good starting point. They've also much more powerful ones such as the MSN 202 and 505 - but they tend to be somewhat too powerful for many to start with.



Thanks for the information. 

I thought that I read a post from Lightspeed about how good these close up lenses are. He posted a picture of a spider as an example.  I would go for a true macro lens, but the oil man is due next week (again), and there are some major bills that have to be addressed. I'll just have to do with what I can afford. Family, and home come 1st. Or so my wife keeps on telling me.


----------



## Overread

As an idea the Phottix comes as a +1, +2, +3 and +10 whilst the Raynox DCR 250 is a +8. 
I'm also a little questionable about the quality of the Phottix - many (though I will not say all) of the multi filter kits can tend to be more budget friendly than quality optics. Many of them are single element setups and that means that whilst they magnify they also degrade performance and cause problems such as fringing. 

Raynox DCR250 and Canons 500D (yes its the name of a camera and a close up lens product) are both multielement close up lens attachments, which means they are made to correct for many problems.


----------

